
Lisp Quickstart - todsacerdoti
https://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/lisp/LispTutorial.html
======
brudgers
Past discussion with author's comment at top,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13948966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13948966)

